# Married or unmarried in Oman?



## Bexx3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for some advice please as keep reading different things in different places!
I know that it is illegal to live unmarried, but I have seen that many people do this as long as you say you are married and do not cause offence to anyone. Is it common for Ex-pats to live unmarried and not be reported?
Also, I have been told that if 2 ex-pats come over, that they are not both entitled to work! 
Would appreciate any advice going, as don't want the career of my dreams to end my relationship. Thanks!


----------



## Courtney284 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is illegal, but the police are very friendly here and turn a blind eye to the Europeans, who are un married and living together. I know a good few people who are living with each other un married, like i said the police are friendly and turn a blind eye, as long as you are as friendly to them. Just keep yourself to yourself and all should be fine. No need to end your relationship


----------



## Bexx3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Courtney284 (Feb 9, 2013)

No problem! Happy to help


----------

